# f.s oem passat W8 exhaust



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

i http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have an exhaust system oem for a W8 passat with tip trans. the resonater was deleated for added performance and sound. sounds great but maintains the sleeper style of the W8's.
asking 200 or BO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















_Modified by B3bandit at 10:53 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

bump


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

lmao , bump the stock mufflers are amazing , u got a pic of ur custom ones? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (VWPassatW8_UA)*

Those discolored areas on the tops are heat marks due to the restriction in the mufflers being right there. Mine looked the same when I had them removed.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

the way you got them sitting in all that mud and trash makes me WANT 'EM!


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

Put them on passatworld - some "W8 wannabe" will put them on their V6 or 1.8T 4Motion.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

bump


----------



## 06MKVGLI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

My friend just got one of these what did you replace it with and do you have any pics or sound clips?


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (06MKVGLI)*


----------



## 06MKVGLI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: f.s oem passat W8 exhaust (B3bandit)*

very nice


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I have one for sale as well!! Completely stock in great shape.


























_Modified by fvbean at 4:21 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## GTI Nectar (Feb 13, 2003)

Do you notice a big sound difference inside the car with the resonater removed? These still available?


----------



## 4KTD (Jun 26, 2008)

Do either one of you still have there exhaust for sale?


----------

